

Startup Quote: Noah Everett, Founder, Twitpic - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11023220356

======
raychancc
When you’re a one man show you have to focus on the most important thing to
get done today.

\- Noah Everett (@noaheverett)

<http://startupquote.com/post/11023220356>

